# Best Way to Get Employer Sponsorship



## DiamondColors007 (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi Everyone...

I spent a great deal of time searching for Oz working sites, most of these sites post jobs in my domain but also a simple killer condition is provided. I should hold a valid Oz/NZ visa to apply, otherwise no one will pay you attention.

Any advice on this?

All the best.:ranger:


----------



## dingase (Aug 13, 2010)

mmq83 said:


> Hi Everyone...
> 
> I spent a great deal of time searching for Oz working sites, most of these sites post jobs in my domain but also a simple killer condition is provided. I should hold a valid Oz/NZ visa to apply, otherwise no one will pay you attention.
> 
> ...


What field are you in. There are some companies that are willing to sponsor you for a 457 visa. I'm on one of those. Once you have that, you can look for other jobs and other jobs are more willing to take you on board because it will only take 2 weeks to transfer your current 457 visa to the next company. It took me 4 months to get my current 457 visa and I believe that's why some companies may hesitate to do the initial sponsorship.

I hope this helps but don't give up


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

dingase said:


> What field are you in. There are some companies that are willing to sponsor you for a 457 visa. I'm on one of those. Once you have that, you can look for other jobs and other jobs are more willing to take you on board because it will only take 2 weeks to transfer your current 457 visa to the next company. It took me 4 months to get my current 457 visa and I believe that's why some companies may hesitate to do the initial sponsorship.
> 
> I hope this helps but don't give up


can you let me know...which comp u r and which domian ur working...as i m also intertesed in gettting 457...


----------



## DiamondColors007 (Aug 10, 2010)

dingase said:


> What field are you in. There are some companies that are willing to sponsor you for a 457 visa. I'm on one of those. Once you have that, you can look for other jobs and other jobs are more willing to take you on board because it will only take 2 weeks to transfer your current 457 visa to the next company. It took me 4 months to get my current 457 visa and I believe that's why some companies may hesitate to do the initial sponsorship.
> 
> I hope this helps but don't give up



I field is computing, I'm a Java/J2EE programmer.


----------



## navendum (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey! Pal,


Many many heartiest Congratulations!!!

If not so personal, could you please share the name of the companies or consultancies that provided you the oppertunity for getting a job and 457 visa?

Best Wishes

Cheerio!!!
:ranger:



dingase said:


> What field are you in. There are some companies that are willing to sponsor you for a 457 visa. I'm on one of those. Once you have that, you can look for other jobs and other jobs are more willing to take you on board because it will only take 2 weeks to transfer your current 457 visa to the next company. It took me 4 months to get my current 457 visa and I believe that's why some companies may hesitate to do the initial sponsorship.
> 
> I hope this helps but don't give up


----------



## masimshehzad (Oct 22, 2013)

If anyone share list of such companies, it will help a lot.
thanks


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

There is no such list. You simply need to apply for jobs and hope that someone will be willing and able to sponsor you.


----------

